

HN suggestion: Add more context to commenters' identities - petenixey

HN has an incredibly high number of good commenters but with the exception of people I know in real life or a couple of high profile cross-referenced commenters like patio11 I don't feel like I build up  a mental profile of anyone else.<p>I'd like to get more context for people's comments and to read them in the context of their previous comments. Other readers may be much better at this than me but I find it hard to index what people are saying against just a handle.<p>I don't know what PG's stance is on this but I would love to see some more clues to people's identities appearing next to their names - not necessarily a photo but perhaps a snippet of who who they are / what they do (their about section perhaps). It doesn't have to be there all the time, onmouseover would be great but it would be nice to easily get that reference.<p>What are other peoples' views on this?
======
pclark
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=363>

